# SaltDogg problem need help with



## iPlowNH (Mar 10, 2014)

Anyone near amherst NH have a controller for a SHPE1500 saltdogg that i can try out? Im getting a 3. 0 on the controller and nothing works, not even the vibrator. Theres no error code that matches it anywhere. I emailed saltdogg tech support and got a question from them about whether the 3 was flashing and i responded but never heard back from them. My local dealer said it was the wiring harness which was replaced but it is still doing the same thing. They also said it was a vblow fuse int eh controller but they are all good. I didi get it to work once and it was all normal but then nothing. No one i know has a controller that i can try. TIA


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

iPlowNH said:


> Anyone near amherst NH have a controller for a SHPE1500 saltdogg that i can try out? Im getting a 3. 0 on the controller and nothing works, not even the vibrator. Theres no error code that matches it anywhere. I emailed saltdogg tech support and got a question from them about whether the 3 was flashing and i responded but never heard back from them. My local dealer said it was the wiring harness which was replaced but it is still doing the same thing. They also said it was a vblow fuse int eh controller but they are all good. I didi get it to work once and it was all normal but then nothing. No one i know has a controller that i can try. TIA


Open the control and test voltage coming out of on/off switch, should be the middle pin. Test to make sure you have 12v coming into the box. Try unplugging connectors going to spreader, leave power coming in connected, and see what the box does.


----------



## iPlowNH (Mar 10, 2014)

kimber750 said:


> Open the control and test voltage coming out of on/off switch, should be the middle pin. Test to make sure you have 12v coming into the box. Try unplugging connectors going to spreader, leave power coming in connected, and see what the box does.


I'll have to try it tomorrow when i get to the shop. Very annoying. Makes sense tho. No where online can i find someone with an identical problem.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I thought saltdogg fixed their controller issues? From what I hear, it's their biggest draw back.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

We have replaced countless on/off switches. Actually have two that need done now.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

kimber750 said:


> We have replaced countless on/off switches. Actually have two that need done now.


Yikes...


----------



## iPlowNH (Mar 10, 2014)

JMHConstruction said:


> Yikes...


is the switch sourced locally or do you have to order it from Buyers


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

iPlowNH said:


> is the switch sourced locally or do you have to order it from Buyers


I haven't had any luck locally, some electronic stores have some close to the same. Really any switch rated for at least 12v and 10A will work. Buyers will want you to buy a whole new control. I get them off ebay.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

But again start by testing it.


----------



## iPlowNH (Mar 10, 2014)

kimber750 said:


> But again start by testing it.


you get the switch or the controller off eBay? also you check for voltage after the switch, correct? I read where it cuts off the sander if it drops below 10V.


----------



## SPSully (Dec 7, 2016)

What side of Amherst are you on? Nashua side? Closer to Bedford? Or more Milford area? I'm in the VERY north end of New Boston. I dont have a controler, but I have various switches and an extyensive electronics backround. I'll swing by and help if you want.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

iPlowNH said:


> you get the switch or the controller off eBay? also you check for voltage after the switch, correct? I read where it cuts off the sander if it drops below 10V.


Just a switch. You will need to solder the pigtail on to the new switch. I have a TGS07 outside that has 12v going into the switch and 3.7v volt coming out. Lights up random number and no functions work. Jump the switch everything works fine.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

This is what I buy.


----------



## SPSully (Dec 7, 2016)

kimber, did you get it working?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

SPSully said:


> kimber, did you get it working?


Yep, works fine again. Replace switch and go. Got another control I am gonna repair tomorrow. Somehow someway the lead for spreader lights got ripped out of the control box.


----------

